# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Cheap Eye Exam?

## potsy

I'm looking for a place that offers cheap eye exams for glasses around the Edmond/OKC area. Cheapest so far i've found is in Penn Square for $69. Anyone know of anywhere else?

----------


## BBatesokc

Walmart eye exams vary but have seen them as low as $40 and up to $60.

----------


## potsy

is there a Walmart in the OKC area that still offers eye exams?

----------


## BBatesokc

> is there a Walmart in the OKC area that still offers eye exams?


That I don't know. I just know when we were in Austin a relative got hers at a WalMart.

----------


## BBatesokc

Depending on the severity of the need, there is always this great organization.... http://www.skylineurbanministry.org/eyeclinic.html

----------


## kevinpate

Might try Midtown Optical 1105 Classen Dr.  They did a special several months back via Groupon.  Maybe they have something newer available.

----------


## Larry OKC

read somewhere that Oklahoma Wal-marts don't have optical and can't due to some state law. I have never seen a Wal-Mart optical anywhere in the metro or the state, so it may be true.

That said, in nearly every Sunday _Oklahoman_ in the Comics section, there is usually a large ad for The Eye Mart Express(?) which run 2 pairs for a really low price. Usually has an ad for the eye doctor places located next door. Seems they are in the $54 ballpark. Don't know if they have them up in Edmond or not. Know the one located in the Best Buy strip mall on North May.

----------


## Park1

Late reply but for future fyi.  TSO Optical has an eye Dr who did my exam for $59 today.  They said that since they take no insurance, they discount the eye exams.  It was fast, thorough, and they have cool glasses too.

----------


## metro

> I'm looking for a place that offers cheap eye exams for glasses around the Edmond/OKC area. Cheapest so far i've found is in Penn Square for $69. Anyone know of anywhere else?


Do you really want the cheapest service when it comes to your EYES? All eye exams are not created equal.

----------


## venture

I don't understand why people go without eye insurance. It is one of the lowest cost ones to get. Most companies offer it through: https://www.vsp.com/

You can get it as an individual from them as well (through a co-op) and it is like $150 a year or something. Considering everything they'll cover, it isn't a bad price.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> I don't understand why people go without eye insurance. It is one of the lowest cost ones to get. Most companies offer it through: https://www.vsp.com/
> 
> You can get it as an individual from them as well (through a co-op) and it is like $150 a year or something. Considering everything they'll cover, it isn't a bad price.


 They are a great value for the eye exam and the discount on the glasses themselves.

----------


## MikeOKC

> They are a great value for the eye exam and the discount on the glasses themselves.


I agree 100%. It's just the opposite of most dental insurance plans. With Dental insurance they have ridiculous maximum yearly payouts that make the insurance almost worthless. You can sock-away dental premiums for dental emergencies and use one of the discount plans (Ameriplan, etc.) Even the people at the dental offices will tell you the discount cards and your own savings is much better than dental premiums with their maximums for the year that are met in 10 minutes in a dental chair.

Vision? Go for it. Venture and Jersey are 100% correct.

----------


## metro

Not necessarily. I've always had VSP, but I'm the only one in my family that needs it. Also VSP offers less contact coverage than glasses, and contact exams cost more. For just me, it's actually cheaper to pocket the cost of the plan each month and pay out of pocket, plus I usually get a cash discount so they don't have to mess with filing for insurance.

----------


## oneforone

> I'm looking for a place that offers cheap eye exams for glasses around the Edmond/OKC area. Cheapest so far i've found is in Penn Square for $69. Anyone know of anywhere else?


If your short of cash and just need glasses 947-Eyes is descent place. $45 dollars and the glasses are not that expensive either. It's locally owned and they have stores in Midwest City, Moore and I-40 and Meridian in the strip where H&H is located. I took a family friend there and they were pretty nice and not too pushy like LenseCrafters or Eyemart would be.   http://www.eyecarediscount.com/

I will also recommend VSP. I have had them for years. The only thing I pay for is the extra stuff (Transition Lenses, Anti-Glare,) The exam and everything else is covered. Most eye doctors know what's covered and what's not before you buy your glasses. The $150 you pay on your own is well worth it just simply because for good eye glasses and a descent doctor you're going to pay 3x that out the door.

----------

